# Does CTD have regen warning system????



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm new to diesel's (purchased Nov, 15), learned a lot on this forum, thanks
Back in November, the car had about 2,000 miles on it. I had several short trip with 1 hour meetings in between. Not the best driving for this great car. But you do what you have to do. After the 4th trip I got message on the DIC that basically said keep driving. I did. Took it onto the interstate for 15 miles and the message went away. Car has been great since. Never had any CEL's or other warning lights since. Just turned 14,000 miles. Two dealer services (oil change & DEF refill @ 6,000 & 12,000 Miles). Did the car tell me it was going thru the REGEN? Below is what I read in owners manual page 5-30

Diesel Particulate Filter Messages DIESEL PARTIC (Particulate) FILTER IS FULL CONTINUE DRIVING This message may display when the soot particles in the diesel particulate filter reach a certain amount. Continue driving to prevent the filter from clogging. See Diesel Particulate Filter on page 9-26 for more information.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

That is exactly what the car was telling you. It was attempting to perform a regen, and since you took short trips it kept getting interrupted. The DPF filled up and the car triggered the message so it could complete the regen. You will probably never see the message again.


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

Easy solution, get the ScanGauge 2 with firmware just for the Cruze diesel and save yourself a lot of headaches. I know I did. Just plug it into OBDII and that's it. Mine tells me exactly when a regen is taking place and for how long. No more guessing games.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I second the recommendation for a scangauge. i have interrupted countless regens without issue, but you should be aware of this:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...sel-owners-read-can-save-you-trip-dealer.html

it is nice to know that when you get that warning, you were able to complete the regen. The 2 times I got that warning, it immediately went into power reduced mode because of what I posted above. That being said, I never got any warnings of any kind until I was well over 100K miles.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Here's a link to the http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-diesel-general-discussion/132666-scangauge-ii.html thread.

PM me for info on ordering one if you decide to do so.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

I've been thinking about the scan II. Will probably get one in the future as it provides a wealth of information. I will not worry about interrupting a REGEN. My experience tells me that GM has engineered the system to inform the driver when interrupting the process will be a problem.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

According to the GM engineers at TAC, the regen process is designed to be unnoticeable. The car should take care of itself without driver notification/intervention 99 percent of the time. The motor is also pretty clean to begin with. The only time you would have to do a manual regen is if the car is having other issues. My car has never given me any trouble or messages in the year I've had it. And most of my driving is mixed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree that the vast majority of people driving these cars, especially with under 100K miles on the clock, will never have an issue with regens.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I've had no regen issues I'm at only 40k km though.


----------

